# White trout at 3M



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Are the white trout in by 3M yet? Are there any restrictions on getting a boat close with construction... is the construction running the schools out?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They never leave and just be careful of concrete pilings right at or just below water level. They are all pretty well marked though. If I get my boat back today, I'll be out there tomorrow night.


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

I know boaters are only allowed to use the main navigational channel when approaching the bridge and have to keep a safe distance from construction barges in the bay. Pretty much if you stay on the fishing bridge side your good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bigger ones should start showing up by the end of the month if not already there!


----------

